# Pennzoil Euro L 5W-30 Dexos 2 Oil on shelf at local Walmart



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm always on the look for new oils available locally at great prices. I store in the Twin Cities Metro area had 5 quart jugs of Pennzoil Euro L 5W-30 on the shelf. This store went through an entire store refresh last summer. Maybe this is a new product being stocked nationally. I don't know. 

I was a bit surprised. I believe the price tag below it is for conventional oil, and I tried finding a check your price scanner, but I couldn't find one. 

With the $10 off 5 quarts on Pennzoil full synthetic this could be a deal for diesel owners if you can find it. 

Maybe you guys already know this, but finding specialty oils can be difficult outside traditional auto stores high prices.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Good find!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Based on their website, it looks like $22.47 for the 5-quart and $7.98 for the 1-quart. That's about half of the best prices I've seen on a 5-quart jug of Dexos2. I entered about a dozen zip codes of places around the country and all had the 5-quart in stock for pickup today.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Cool. The only locally available oil in my area besides dealer is the Castrol and its $9.50 a QT, advance just started carrying it. I'll have to check Walmart again, although I do check often maybe it's changed.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Has anyone on here used that oil, dang that is cheap for 22.47 at Walmart......


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

IndyDiesel said:


> Has anyone on here used that oil, dang that is cheap for 22.47 at Walmart......


Knowing Walmart it won't be that price for long. Once store managers realize that they can't keep this product in stock. There was only 3 5 quart jugs at the store I was at. 

I'm guessing it's going to take a while before people find it, but how frequently will stores replenish stock is another question. If it's on Walmart's web page then maybe it's something they plan on keeping for a while. If I recall they used to carry a 5W-40 Mobil 1 diesel, but this is the first time I've seen true branded Dexos 2 in a non auto store.

You can get the rebate forms on Pennzoils website. They are hit and miss when filling these out, sometimes you have to hound them, but for potentially $12.97 for 5 quarts of diesel oil that's pretty good. 

The 5W-30 full synthetic standard oil was gone.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

My local Walmart had it in quarts but not 5 quart jug. Spoke with the manager in auto department and he ordered it in and will be here in a couple weeks.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Has anyone run this oil in their Cruze Diesel yet?

I know it is Dexos 2, but honestly I have not run Penzoil in one of my vehicles ever after the sludge build up I saw in valve covers 20-30 years ago when working in a tire shop...

I'd like to hear from someone who has run it and had Oil Analysis done before I would commit to running it in my Cruze Diesel. According to walmart.com they have 0W-40 at my Walmart, but the picture that is shown is the 5W-30 so I don't know what to expect, but I will check it out next time I'm over there...


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> Has anyone run this oil in their Cruze Diesel yet?
> 
> I know it is Dexos 2, but honestly I have not run Penzoil in one of my vehicles ever after the sludge build up I saw in valve covers 20-30 years ago when working in a tire shop...
> 
> I'd like to hear from someone who has run it and had Oil Analysis done before I would commit to running it in my Cruze Diesel. According to walmart.com they have 0W-40 at my Walmart, but the picture that is shown is the 5W-30 so I don't know what to expect, but I will check it out next time I'm over there...


My walmart had it in quarts but not on shelf, he ordered it in five quart jug I will try it and for that price ok with getting a oil analysis completed. I saw the dexos 2 on the bottle. 

I just would like to buy it and try it, would be super nice to be able to go to walmart and buy oil for the diesel. I don't plan on extended change intervals. They also have rebate of 2 bucks a quart for a max rebAte of 48. I can't see why it wouldn't work fine. I am using a Mobil 1 xe super the Chevy dealer used for free changes and have zero problems. I plan on 6k intervals.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

It's in the sump of mine as we speak. Great Oil. Look at UOA's for CR TDI's over at TDIclub.com 

Some of the best wear numbers of any low saps oil.

Edit: Also this answers my questions in another thread. I'll keep using this as my oil even though I'm deleted for that price and since it's readily available. Great news!


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Im running it right now at 78% left on the DIC.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Cruz15 said:


> Im running it right now at 78% left on the DIC.


Please report back any findings you have when you change it. How does it look and smell after running it and if you plan to sample for used oil analysis those results would be great too!

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

carbon02 said:


> Knowing Walmart it won't be that price for long. Once store managers realize that they can't keep this product in stock. There was only 3 5 quart jugs at the store I was at.
> 
> I'm guessing it's going to take a while before people find it, but how frequently will stores replenish stock is another question. If it's on Walmart's web page then maybe it's something they plan on keeping for a while. If I recall they used to carry a 5W-40 Mobil 1 diesel, but this is the first time I've seen true branded Dexos 2 in a non auto store.
> 
> ...


Managers, in fact no one at the store level controls prices. We have a spot for ours in 5 qt jugs, but have yet to get them in.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

KpaxFAQ said:


> It's in the sump of mine as we speak. Great Oil. Look at UOA's for CR TDI's over at TDIclub.com
> 
> Some of the best wear numbers of any low saps oil.
> 
> Edit: Also this answers my questions in another thread. I'll keep using this as my oil even though I'm deleted for that price and since it's readily available. Great news!


Good choice. True full synthetic, over highly refined conventional "synthetic" oil like Rotella T6. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Will do.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Has anyone on here used that oil, dang that is cheap for 22.47 at Walmart......


My engine has been running with this for the past month or two now. After I moved to Michigan (and therefore away from my AMSOil dealer who would get me the AMSOil for less than the Castrol was selling for on Amazon at the time), I had been buying whichever had the lower price between the 5 quart jug of Castrol Edge SLX C3 and the 6 quart case of Penzoil Platinum Euro L. (Both had been ranging up and down between $40 and $60 on any given day. Now, it looks like the Penzoil will be the consistent choice for me, since I can get the 5 qt. jug locally at Walmart for almost half the cost I had been getting the 6 quart case at Amazon.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I've been running this oil since my freebies ran out. Regen have been consistent. No change in MPG. Now the price is even better. ;-)


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Been running this stuff since last spring when the local Autozone started carrying the 1 qt bottles of Euro L. Had AMZOIL in previously but I like the Penzoil a lot better, it seems to stay lighter in color longer and appears to regen less, havn't documented this though. Been buying most up to this point from Amazon for best price as it hasn't been available at the local Wally world stores... yet.

Note, 90% of my miles are hwy 60- 70 mph, that is 60 miles each way to and from work with a few local miles.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

theonlypheonix said:


> Been running this stuff since last spring when the local Autozone started carrying the 1 qt bottles of Euro L. Had AMZOIL in previously but I like the Penzoil a lot better, it seems to stay lighter in color longer and appears to regen less, havn't documented this though. Been buying most up to this point from Amazon for best price as it hasn't been available at the local Wally world stores... yet.
> 
> Note, 90% of my miles are hwy 60- 70 mph, that is 60 miles each way to and from work with a few local miles.


What change interval are you running? Have you had analysis done?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

theonlypheonix said:


> it seems to stay lighter in color longer .


explain how this beneficial


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Chris Tobin said:


> Has anyone run this oil in their Cruze Diesel yet?
> 
> I know it is Dexos 2, but honestly I have not run Penzoil in one of my vehicles ever after the sludge build up I saw in valve covers 20-30 years ago when working in a tire shop...
> 
> I'd like to hear from someone who has run it and had Oil Analysis done before I would commit to running it in my Cruze Diesel. According to walmart.com they have 0W-40 at my Walmart, but the picture that is shown is the 5W-30 so I don't know what to expect, but I will check it out next time I'm over there...


I second the above statement. Haven't ran the stuff in 30 years.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Cruzator said:


> I second the above statement. Haven't ran the stuff in 30 years.



Apples and Oranges


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Found shelf full of Pennzoil Euro L (dexos2) 5qt 5W30 bottles at local Wally Word in small town Northern IL US for $24.04 including tax. What a bargain compare to the amazon prices I've been paying.:go: Now I hope they start carrying discount oil filters:3tens:

Personally I've chosen to change the oil in all my vehicle over the years every 5,000 mi and have easily made over 270K miles without any major engine work or excess oil burning. Oil analysis is to expensive to make worth while, just as easy to change,
kind of like having insurance and now low cost to make it better.:whatdoyouthink:


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

theonlypheonix said:


> Found shelf full of Pennzoil Euro L (dexos2) 5qt 5W30 bottles at local Wally Word in small town Northern IL US for $24.04 including tax. What a bargain compare to the amazon prices I've been paying.:go: Now I hope they start carrying discount oil filters:3tens:


The same store that I initially found the oil at is doing an entire refresh of the automotive department. 

The Bosch Distance Plus oil filters are being clearanced on their way out, and Mobil 1 filters are on the shelf for the premium filters. 

I didn't look that closely for applications, but I don't remember seeing cartridge style units, but they were still putting filters out. I'm not sure I'd use the marketing benefits of the Mobil 1 having 20,000 mile change intervals, but for $9.99 it might be worth it if they have the filters I need. 

I run the Pennzoil Platinum full synthetic standard 5W-30 in the 1.4L gasser. I tend to like it more than Mobil 1, but Mobil 1 has a $12 rebate on 5 quarts or $15 rebate with 5 quarts and Mobil 1 filter. I've had better luck with Mobil 1 for rebate fulfillment. There's less calls to check on the rebates with Mobil 1. Now that Walmart has the filters, I may go back as the $3.00 off per filter helps. 

As long as it's full synthetic, and easy to obtain it works for my twice a year oil change. Which is somewhere between 5,000 and 7,000 miles.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Bought 4 5qt containers last night,,, or cleared the shelf


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks for that heads up OP.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

theonlypheonix said:


> Found shelf full of Pennzoil Euro L (dexos2) 5qt 5W30 bottles at local Wally Word in small town Northern IL US for $24.04 including tax. What a bargain compare to the amazon prices I've been paying.:go: Now I hope they start carrying discount oil filters:3tens:
> 
> Personally I've chosen to change the oil in all my vehicle over the years every 5,000 mi and have easily made over 270K miles without any major engine work or excess oil burning. Oil analysis is to expensive to make worth while, just as easy to change,
> kind of like having insurance and now low cost to make it better.:whatdoyouthink:

















Only 2-5qt bottles left on the shelf in a matter of 2 days, guess Wally World never figure on it being a hit?:dazed052:

I use 4 gal of T6 in my 6.0L PS, Wally World would only stock 2-3 gal at a time. Even tried explaining to the store manager that most truck diesels use that quantity for an oil change they could not understand that I could not even do a full oil change with what they had on the shelf. I also believe most owners use T6 in their trunks rather their cars so why fill up all the shelving with reg oil and only 3 gal of T6?


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

On Friday I checked our Wally World and they did not have it, then Sunday I looked again and they had 3 of the 5 qt bottles for $22.47, so I bought one. I won't need it for several thousand more miles. But I have the oil. Now I need to find a good price and place to buy the filters.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> On Friday I checked our Wally World and they did not have it, then Sunday I looked again and they had 3 of the 5 qt bottles for $22.47, so I bought one. I won't need it for several thousand more miles. But I have the oil. Now I need to find a good price and place to buy the filters.


Rock auto for an online source seems pretty reasonable if you buy a few at a time.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Rock auto website is pretty easy to navigate, easy to find oil filter, cabin filter, fuel filter, etc. Plus they have multiple brands for each to choose from if you have a preference. I plan to make an order soon, I like have my own little stash of supplies.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Glad to hear this. Last oil I bought was Castrol from Amazon at $40, which I thought was totally reasonable for dexos 2. Then I found out about this stuff at Walmart. They had a few jugs in stock at $22 something, which is downright cheap for dexos 2.

I don't really care about oil brands or musings on Bobistheoilguy. The cert is good enough for me. If I follow the DIC and use AC Delco filters, and do all the other maintenance, I fully expect the engine to stay solid for a couple hundred thousand miles easily.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

My local Wally World was down to two jugs the last time I checked during the week, today they were up to a full shelf again of the Euro L.
Looks like this stuff will be around for a while?


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Seen it on the shelf today at the walmart in Bradley, illinois. 22.xx and they had at least 20 jugs.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

You could say the surge of light duty American diesels are to thank for this!


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

My walmart had it in jugs and quarts. Jug was $22 and change. Will be buying a few soon.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been to two local walmarts looking for standard 5W-30 only to find this diesel version as the only flavor in 5W-30 for Pennzoil full synthetic. 

According to the fact sheet below it seems like this product can be used in high performance gas engines as well?? Can someone help me out with what specs we're looking for? 

I vaguely remember reading that Dexos 2 was backwards compatible with Dexos 1, but that Dexos 1 could not be used to meet Dexos 2 requirements. I wish I could find that information. 

Is walmart consolidating products? Or is it just a fluke in two stores near me no 5 quart jugs of standard 5W-30 Platinum? 

http://www.pennzoil.com/en_us/produ...f90ca641e61d/Pennzoil_Platinum_Euro_5W-30.pdf

The one below is for the EURO-L which I believe is the Walmart Product.. Also acceptable for gasoline cars.. 

http://www.pennzoil.com/en_us/produ...uro_L_SAE_5W-30_Fully_Synthetic_Motor_Oil.pdf

A little higher viscosity with this EURO-L product than the standard North American 5W-30. So there's a mileage loss maybe?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

carbon02 said:


> I've been to two local walmarts looking for standard 5W-30 only to find this diesel version as the only flavor in 5W-30 for Pennzoil full synthetic.
> 
> According to the fact sheet below it seems like this product can be used in high performance gas engines as well?? Can someone help me out with what specs we're looking for?
> 
> ...


The one thing I can say for sure is you cannot use Dexos1 oil in a Dexos2 car, like our diesel Cruzes.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Because I spoke with my local Walmart auto service manager we now have this product. I need to buy about four jugs so I can send in the rebate for 10/jug. I like being able to buy oil for my car that meets specs locally.


----------



## Millride (Mar 7, 2017)

I don't think the euro is eligible for rebate. I looked on the penzoil.com website. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Kinda looks that way, still an amazing deal


----------



## Millride (Mar 7, 2017)

Basically 12 bucks for this oh heck yea.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Millride said:


> Basically 12 bucks for this oh heck yea.


That will not work in our diesels. You need the Dexos2.


----------



## Millride (Mar 7, 2017)

diesel said:


> Millride said:
> 
> 
> > Basically 12 bucks for this oh heck yea.
> ...


You are correct, I was happy about the deal on the oil for my 1.4. I had a TDI for thirteen years so I understand the diesel thing. Seriously looking at the new Cruze diesel.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Millride said:


> Basically 12 bucks for this oh heck yea.


The oil in the pic isn't the same as the oil in the title of the tread. Pennzoil Euro L 5W-30 Dexos 2 is OK for our cars.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Going to have to stop in the store sometime. 
Only thing I see online is for the 1QT bottles.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I checked my walley world the other day and there was a whole shelf full at 22 bucks and some change. Really hard to beat...


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

There are links over at Bobistheoil guy for the 2017 pennzoil mail in rebate. They had it up on the pennzoil website a few months ago, now it seems like it's only accessible through a direct link.

I'm not going to turn this into a rebate thread. Pennzoil's not an easy one to get, but it might be worth it if you saved your receipt. That's how one poster is quoting 5 quarts for $12. There's a $10 rebate on a 5 quart jug.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Local wallymart in Columbia, TN only had quarts, 4 of them.
Went to Lawrenceburg and they had 4 of the 5qt jugs so I bought 2 of them.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

theonlypheonix said:


> View attachment 223442
> View attachment 223450


So much for the bargain prices at Wally World of $22.47/5 qt jugs, 2 months later... no more qt bottles and 5 qt jugs now up by $3.00/each to $25.68 :dazed052::wave::th_thumbsdownsm::th_SmlyROFL::evil3:hmy::angry::signs006:. My wife tells me they do this with groceries all the time to eliminate the competition.
by, by Wally World... back to the internet purchases. :th_salute:ccasion14:


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

theonlypheonix said:


> So much for the bargain prices at Wally World of $22.47/5 qt jugs, 2 months later... no more qt bottles and 5 qt jugs now up by $3.00/each to $25.68.:dazed052::wave::th_thumbsdownsm::th_SmlyROFL::evil3:hmy::angry::signs006:
> by, by Wally World... back to the internet purchases. :th_salute:ccasion14:



I just bought some at Walmart today where can you find it for less than 25.68?


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

The best I found it outside of Walmart was on Amazon for $40. $25.68 still seems like a bargain to me.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

beaurrr said:


> The best I found it outside of Walmart was on Amazon for $40. $25.68 still seems like a bargain to me.


What's more interesting is that one can no longer find the 5 qt jugs of the Euro L on Amazon?? And our local AutoZone has stopped carrying Euro L after Wally World put it on their shelves. So... in my local town Dexos2 oil (outside the dealership) is available as of this writing from Wally World at a monthly increasing price and Big R who carry's the forever expensive AMSOIL European Car Formula Synthetic Motor Oil 5w/40 (Dexos2).


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

there were plenty in our local walmart in 5 quart jugs last week for 22,97


----------

